# Smoked Almonds ala Gary & Jeff



## realtorterry (Nov 19, 2011)

Since reading Scarbelly's thread on Chipotle & Garlic nuts & Jeff's newsletter I have been wanting to try smoking almonds. So I thought why not try both? I brined per Jeff's newletter & then seperated each for their own seasoning.

The Brine








The Rub







Pre-Smoker & Seperated







All Smoked Up







IMHO I will not try the brining next time. Seemed too soft for me? Not big on the Almonds with the rub, but Gary's Chipotle/Garlic Almonds are a hit!!!  Nice little sneak up kick on the end.. I will be doing these again for Thanksgiving!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2011)

They sure look good!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2011)

_but Gary's Chipotle/Garlic Almonds are a hit!!!  Nice little sneak up kick on the end.. I will be doing these again for Thanksgiving!!_

No truer words have been spoken.... Gary's C/G nuts are AWESOME !!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Guys


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking good Terry!!

Craig

Gobble gobble!!!


----------



## roller (Nov 20, 2011)

I am warning you you had better not eat to many of those at one time....They do look great...Scar`s are awsome...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Terry those look like they came out great. Glad you like them.

Here is a link to the almonds I did a while back that you might like

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/80102/smoked-almonds


----------

